# Media Coverage of the event (updated 4.1.03)



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Subj: RE: Invitation to BimmerFest 2003 in Santa Barbara - BimmerFest IV
Date:	2/12/03 10:10:52 AM Pacific Standard Time
From:	Mullner, Rob (Primedia)
To:	Shafer, Jon


Jon,

Thanks for your invitation. european car will be attending! 
Please reserve space for a 10X10 tent and 2 project cars.
I will get 8 one year subscriptions and t-shirts to contribute to your awards stash.

BTW, who should I be speaking with at Cutter regarding marketing and advertising?

Let me know when you have a chance.

Sincerely,

Rob Mullner
european car

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Clem (Oct 29, 2001)

On that note:

How about talking to Frederico @ Racing Dynamics rto sponsor me an R35 engine conversion?


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Great news Jon. :thumbup: 

BTW, are you planning on attending TechFest West? Maybe Cutter Motors can put an ad or become a sponsor? :angel:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

I'd really love to attend Raffi, but I don't think that I'll be able
to make it. I take only one weekend off per month,
and my schedule won't permit it...

I can help you try to find other sponsors, but
I think that I am already pushing the limits getting
the Cutters to spring for the $20K or so needed to
pull off Bimmerfest.

We charge neither the vendors nor the participants...


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Clem said:


> *On that note:
> 
> How about talking to Frederico @ Racing Dynamics rto sponsor me an R35 engine conversion?  *


Hey Clem,

I just received a reply from Federico who indicated that he will
be coming (and bringing some very special cars with him too)...



Maybe we can do an R35 engine conversion clinic??

ON MY CAR!!

))


----------



## Clem (Oct 29, 2001)

Jon Shafer said:


> *Hey Clem,
> 
> I just received a reply from Federico who indicated that he will
> be coming (and bringing some very special cars with him too)...
> ...


HEY!!!! I asked first   :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Jon Shafer said:


> *I'd really love to attend Raffi, but I don't think that I'll be able
> to make it. I take only one weekend off per month,
> and my schedule won't permit it...
> 
> ...


Bummer Jon. :thumbdwn:  Any help you can give us to get more sponsors, advertisers or attendees would be very very welcome. I think Howard (Operknockity) has more info on who has already committed and who we would like to get signed up. TIA! :thumbup:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

More on media...



This just in.......

<< Dear Jon,

We are currently planning to be in LA from 1-14 April 
to photograph BMWs for future use in the magazine.

It seems that our visit coincides with your event on 
12 April.

Would it be possible for us to attend Bimmerfest to 
photograph and report on the show?

We are leaving for LA at the end of the week, 
so a quick response would be appreciated

best regards 
Greg Emmerson 
Editor, Performance BMW magazine >>

Wooohooo!!!

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

At Tech Fest West, I ran into guys from bimmer Magazine and I think they said they were going to be there as well.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Hold the press!

This just in:

"Hello Jon, I'm not sure if anyone got back to you regarding eurotuner attending your event but we are planning on 
attending and bringing up our Project MINI Cooper and 
Project 325i. We would also like to display if possible. 
Please let me know if as soon as you can so we can 
make arrangements".

I said o.k....


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2003)

Jon Shafer said:


> *Hold the press!
> 
> This just in:
> 
> ...


:thumbup:


----------

